# notation for hammer-on/pull-off/slide?



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have several question from this screenshot of a youtube video:










Does the "7 5" mean hit the D note then hammer off AND slide to C? How do you hammer off and slide simultaneously from D to C? Did I misunderstand?

For the "5 7 4", does that mean hit the C note and hammer off to B, then hit the D note, and slide from D to B? But the notation also suggests that D must always be registered BEFORE the B, so how is that possible?

And I also want to confirm that the top curve symbol means tying notes together (which I guess could mean glissando?) So these symbols have a different meaning between guitar tabs vs. standard music notation?

Thanks for assistance


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

First example- pick the E, pick the D then slide down to the C

Second example- pick the C, hammer on to the D, slide down to the B

The curved line shows you that only the first note of the grouping is sounded by picking (or plucking), the angled straight line indicates a slide as opposed to a hammer on/pull off.


----------



## mozilla2004 (Nov 1, 2020)

gtrguy said:


> The curved line shows you that only the first note of the grouping is sounded by picking (or plucking), the angled straight line indicates a slide as opposed to a hammer on/pull off.


Make sense, and to me it seems that the curved line and angled line also mean the same thing in standard music notation. That's cool!


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

mozilla2004 said:


> Make sense, and to me it seems that the curved line and angled line also mean the same thing in standard music notation. That's cool!


The curved line just means legato… same as standard notation. There isn’t really a universal standard for guitar specific notation. Sometimes you’ll see an explicit H or P of an instructor wants you to hammer on or pull off, other times it’s left to your judgement.


----------



## jamesplotkin (11 mo ago)

NotFromToronto said:


> The curved line just means legato… same as standard notation. There isn’t really a universal standard for guitar specific notation. Sometimes you’ll see an explicit H or P of an instructor wants you to hammer on or pull off, other times it’s left to your judgement.


Agreed. I read it the same way.


----------

